# Modifying Roundhouse Sammie



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Last spring I picked up a Roundhouse Sammie with the intention of modifying it into a logging engine. I was not sure exactly what I was looking for. I recently joined the 16mm association and while browsing through the Aug 2013 issue I came across a really neat modified Sammie. It was done by John Fox in the UK. As soon as I saw it I knew that's what I wanted. The picture did not show the back of the engine so it was hard to tell if trucks were added to the rear. At the time I happened to be exchanging e-mails with Chris Bird. I was telling him about the Sammie I saw in 16mm today. Lucky for me Chris had some connections and was able to get me connected with John Fox. I was able to get more photos and a description of what was done. The below photo is what I plan to convert mine into. I have to give John all the credit for how I am going to do this. Thanks to Eric Shade for the rear trucks. 









Sammie out of box









Parts that I have gathered so far. 









The first step will be to take out the foot plate and add a longer one to the back. The best part is the metal cab is soldered to the saddle tank. Johns way around that was to fit a wooden cab over the metal one. Then the saddle tank does not have to be disconnected from the cab. By leaving the metal cab adds support to the wooden one.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I managed to disassemble the Sammie. Next part t clean all the pieces that need to be painted and cut the new footplate. Hopefully will resume Thursday (have 4 16 hour days coming up ugh........)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that's a good start! Id not replace the floor but add an extension that lays on top of the OE. So did the boiler size surprise you? Looks like you need a chuffer while its apart. What are you plans for the stack? Can turn a new top to slip on the original tube and make a diamond or Congdon type. Clem has usually has it in stock, its a shallow diamond stack though.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jay. My plan is to use the original footplate and extend it. I still have to order a chuffer from you. I want to do a diamond stack but trying to find out the best fit. I like your idea turning a stack that fits over the current and would be best way to get the right fit. Ill have to touch base with you on it. I was thinking about trackside details, I think they have a stack but have to get size.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't get as much done as planned. Got busy running trains in the snow with my 4 year old and sleigh riding. In between I did get the new foot plate cut and holes drilled. I put the Sammie back together to see how everything fit. So far so good. Next I plan on making the cab. 









"


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Good progress, I have been pulled in all directions here trying to finish up too many things


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay, 
Just finish up the Idris before I meet the big conductor in the sky.....LOL 
Noel


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Made some more progress. Got the first stage of the wooden cab done. It will fit over the original metal cab and be bolted to the metal cab for added support. 
Next I have to add trim etc...... to the cab to spruce it up. I also added the rear bumper by screwing some brass brackets to the footplate and then securing the wood bumper to the brackets. I started to play with the rear trucks. I'm using a bolt with a spring attached. This will give it some give when going up and down. Might have to add stiffer spring but wont know till I test it. I secured some brass strip to the trucks. I still have to bend the brass strip and secure it to the bottom of the footplate. Still working the details out but looks like I will have to cut some grooves into the frame brace that way the rear truck can swing freely. Not a big deal. Once the trucks are secured all the brass parts will be painted. Then its off to the details. 


New cab fitted over metal cab. 








" 


Trucks with bolt and spring attached as well as the brass stip.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Made some more progress on the Sammie conversion. I got the rear trucks installed. Had to cut away at the back end of the frame so the wheels could clear the frame as it pivots. I also attached a brace to secure the truck arm to and added a screw with a spring to add flexibility to the truck as it goes up and down. I rolled it around the micro layout and will easily negotiate the 30 inch dia curve. The Sight glass and water top off system was installed. I started making foot boards along the saddle tank. I still need to add trim and details to the new cab. My handrails and summerland chuffer came in so that ill be getting installed next. Still have to secure everything put so far this is what it looks like. Still working on a diamond stack. Im looking at trackside details diamond stack but also been searching ebay for vintage camera lens hoods. I need smaller hood to fit the stack. The stack measure 14mm. then a slightly larger one to slip over the smaller hood. 


Trucks installed 







"


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn looking at the image of the original he took the standard ones and made a collar to adapt them to the stack. You will need to do the same. I just looked on ebay and there was nothing really worth the money. anything close was 20+ Need to head to a flea market but its cold for that now. You need to hit Jim Barkers stash of goodies.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Shawn-- 

The spring might do well going between the truck and the arm to give a bit of support to the rear of the engine and a little down force on the truck.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay thanks : I did think about seeing if Jim has any goodies. My plan was to make a brass collar to connect the two hoods with some hex screws. I'm going to ask around the forums and see if anyone has old hoods laying around if not hopefully trackside stack will fit. . 

Eric thanks for the tip. Ill have to switch the spring around. I wasn't sure what would work best. That makes more sense. I ended up finding a smaller truck. I forgot a had a roundhouse tender and the trucks from that worked perfect. If you want Ill send you the truck you gave me back, if you need it.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the kind of stack you are looking for. I think mine is a track side details and I turned down the stock stack to fit and soft soldered it .http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/placitassteam/Rubybash1.jpg


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im looking for something more like the picture below. I know Accucraft has some I like but way too expensive. I might have to do the trackside one and see how. Your Forney looks great. Id it a Ruby conversion?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn, 
Why not get two of the Trackside stack tops from Clem (Warrior Run Loco) and reverse one to get the look you're after? 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes mine is a Ruby. It was my first steamer and my first bash. I also used the stock metal cab and laminated wood on the outside.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom good idea. That would give me the look im after.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I completed the siding on cab. Next I have to add the rails and screw the wood cab to the metal cab. Then its off to the paint shop. Im thinking of staining it with the side boards walnut. I like the my Forney looks with the stained cab. I still have to add the rails to the Saddle tank, install the Slide bar, crosshead, combination lever and union link. Then it comes apart one last time for the paint shop Getting there.









"


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting close to being done. I got everything painted and put back together and details added. Before putting everything back together I did a test run and too my surprise it worked............................. 

Jay Kovac found a diamond stack for me at Diamond head steam up and im still waiting on my head lamp to arrive from track side. I bought some of that neolube from micromark that I plan on using for the wheels and drive rods. I also have to make the roof. Then everything will get weathered. 


The pictures were not coming out good today. It looks a lot better in person


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat! That's quite the ladybug swarm you've got there.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting closer now. I added the roof, painted the side rods using neolube (great stuff). A few more details were added pilot steps in front and back. I ordered a headlight so I'm just waiting for it to come in and Jason is going to make a diamond stack using two of the Trackside Detail diamond stacks for me. I made a wood load for the back just waiting for it to dry and then it will get weathered lightly. 









"


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn;

Your locomotive is really looking nice. Will you be running it at ECLSTS?

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Not sure what Im brining yet but most likely I will. Ill be brining it to Scranton.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Shawn, 
Those Sammies are great runners. Looking forward to seeing it at Scranton. Bring your Shay too perhaps we can help you sort out the derailing problems. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Shawn--


she really looks good! You will have lots of fun with that little steamer! You might even get to make some stuff for her with your new lathe!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sammie conversion is finally done (just have to touch up a few spots) The diamond stack makes a huge difference. Thanks Jay
Sorry the lighting is terrible

Before


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

She looks great Shawn! Better every time. It looks like she has been working out in the hills since the '20's non stop.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice conversion of this basic loco into something nicely detailed.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice Shawn. Lot of nice ideas in your re-build

Jerry


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice work Shawn!

Dave


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Shawn, I like the stack height now


----------

